# C&O Ride Report



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Background= My Dad and I set out on a Sunday morning from Cumberland, it was a bit of a scary start since the trailer was really making me wobbly though only at low speeds and when trying to park the bike. On the second day I packed it better with most of the weight low and toward the front and it made an incredible difference. 
Steeds=  Raleigh C40 for Dad and 81 Trek SS with Bob Trailer for me....
Picture #1= The first day was a Sunday so we ran into some weekend "crowds" on the trail and a manned lockhouse. The surface out of Cumberland was great smooth sailing (except for the occasional wobble) 
Picture #2= The 1st nights campsite was Purslane Run we only logged about 27.5 miles we hit the hay around 8pm though so we could start early the next morning.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*on to Hancock*

On day two we also kept the mileage down because we had a definite destination, we wanted to stay in Hancock, MD
Picture #1= We crossed over to the Western Maryland Rail Trail on day two and though it was sunnier than the canal it was a nice trail. It is much more interesting West of Hancock than the section East of Hancock which my father had ridden before and we avoided on this trip.
Picture #2= I was feeling much more comfortable and confident on day two and began to take pictures as we rode. It was a little hard since my carpal tunnel makes my thumb and first two fingers completely numb so in order to take out the camera I have to look down and make sure my fingers are holding the camera.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*in Hancock*

In Hancock we stayed at the C&O Bike shop which has a great location between the two trails. A really nice couple and their young son are running the place, they won the business through an essay contest open only to people in the biz and have relocated from Cleveland to Hancock. The owner had his own beautful set of wheels with Campi track hubs hanging in the front of the shop as eye candy....got to be cool eh?
We payed for the night and got fresh towels, bedrolls,hot showers and, if we wanted, it a tire and bike check all included. The screened in bunkhouses faces a nice courtyard with a fountain and a gazebo. It was a nice place to stay and the general store behind the bike shop had NA beer(among lots of other stuff!)
#1 really clean johnnys with hand sanitizer
#2 sunrise at the bunkhouse
#3 little helper delivering extra towels


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*still Hancock*

We hit the coin laundry and washed our 2 sets of duds and then headed to the tavern for a couple beers followed by a hefty dinner at Weaver's. I should have taken a picture of the giant salads we created; my father is the king of the salad bar and I have spent a lifetime watching and learning. I still won't eat pickled eggs though, whether on or off a salad. 
p.s. The weather this day hovered around 100 degrees, it was much cooler on the trail than in town.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Off to Opequon Jct.*

I am sorry I didn't have the camera out anytime we ran into wildlife, which was often. We saw plenty of deer and bunny rabbits, the occasional raccoon, and a couple snakes. One morning we woke up a knock-kneed spotted fawn who was sleeping in the clover that lined the middle of the path, he didn't move until the last minute. Another day we chased a Kingfisher for about a mile. Each night the sounds of the tree frogs and the crickets was at first deafening then faded to white noise. Swans and bullfrogs were also common and the combination of the two easily tricks the ears into thinking that humans were talking nearby. 
The most common wildlife was spiders! They hang down into the trail and spin webs across the trail and by the end of the day they are all over you. At times when we rode single file I could see a trail of webs streaming at least 6-8 feet out behind my father. Unfortunately I was not able to get a picture that showed this but you can see some evidence on his helmet. OH! I should mentioned that one afternoon caught one of the verticle web strands on my helmet-visor and it sling-shot one of these buggers straight down my throat! I had no chance to spit it out so I guzzled a bottle of water and spent the day having day-mares about what it was going to do to me!
#1 Opequon Jct
#2 strange looking ittle buggers
#3 spiderman helmet


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*better wildlife*

A much better form of wildlife was common along the river bank wherever it was sandy(#1) ..they appear to be baby Monarchs. The one would not leave my hand, his little feeler was busy peckng my skin and at times tickled but it was great to be able to inspect him at close range and model him next to the Trek (#s 2,3,4)


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*detour, what detour?!?!?!*

I am glad I did not know about the detour at Charles Mill and the rolling country roads we would have to ride this day. I only walked up the first hill out of the river-valley after that I was able to spin over the others but it was rough.
I was a little dehydrated this day because I didn't like the taste of the well-water from the last stop and so when we arrived at Brunswick I stumbled into the first place I saw and ordered multiple diet cokes and waters to wash down a BLT and followed it with some Hershey's "White House Cherry" icecream...sorry no pictures.
We camped at the Brunswick family campground which was nice and we had dinner at a coffee house and cafe that was in an old Church, the food was great and the atmosphere too. They have computers but I resisted the urge to check in on the NC forum at RBR. 

#1 Beans in the Belfry
#2 we beat the heat by rising before dawn, most mornings it was quite cool on the trail
#3 Big Slackwater was a beautiful recreational area with lots of development on the WVA side, boats cottages etc. Dad and I stopped for a while, he to smoke his pipe and I to check out some caves and set up a photo


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*off to Chisel Branch*

The trail between Cumberland and the Monocacy Aqueduct was excellent but after Monocacy the conditions were rough. We encountered rough gravel laid over railroad ballast, deep rough gravel, and trail wide mud holes. We prefered the mudholes to the other because at least you could pick a line and ride a smooth surface but the rolling resistance encountered on the gravel was tough. I actually found the last few miles into DC to be a bit scary because the downhill runs at each lock were covered with deep gravel and the trailer and bike would begin to fishtail.
#1,2 Monocacy Aqueduct
#3 Dad with pipe
#4 Chisel Branch our last campsite, this was the dirtiest campsite we had seen, broken glass, cans. We could tell we were getting back to "civilization"


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Visitors at camp!*

We had visitors for "happy hour" on the last night. Friends who live across the river in Leesburg were able to take White's ferry across and arrived bearing ice cold beer, assorted hors' deuvres, and hot dogs!! Their granddaughters seemed to enjoy the campsite and especially the well!
#1 at the well
#2 tree toad?
#3 hot dogs on sticks
#4 Dad and I enjoy the last of the ice cold beer and play cards before bed


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*last day*

The last day was the hardest riding, in the future I believe we will finish at Great Falls, carrying the trailer up over the bridge and riding through alleys and byways in Georgetown was not a lot of fun, the trail after Chisel Branch is also very sunny, and the surface conditions were terrible. I think this may have been our fastest day peddling because we both wanted to get out of the sun. A nice man at Thompson's boathouse showed us around to the mile 0 marker. Then my mother and brother picked us up and Mom suprised us with fresh raspberry pie a la mode and sparkling fruit juice in champagne glasses. All in all a wonderful trip, I hope to repeat it next summer. We had no flats and the only mechanical problem was a pin popping out of Dad's chain on day one, but that was easily fixed.
#1 Canal boat in Georgetown
#2 Mile Zero....hot, sweaty, dusty, hungry, and tired...extremely happy.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*assorted pics*

Here are some more photo's I forgot to include
#1 PawPaw tunnel...."no-one told me it was so bumpy"
#2 Another beautiful morning on the trail
#3 slight impediment, what you can't see is the large poison ivy vine running along the underside of the tree!
#4 typical restored (at least outside) lockhouse and trusty steed
#5 Happy feet, found some cold aspartame in a machine at the Brunswick family campground!
#6 WMRT, Dad letting me clear the spiderwebs for awhile


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*more assorted photos*

and here are some more photo's I forgot to include

#1 Lunch break
#2 Lunch..mmm mmm good!
#3 playing with the butterfly and photoshop
#4 me, myself, and I whistling, yes we whistled while we rode..harmonizing duets even!
#5 Can you find the baby butterfly?
#6 dusty steeds, Hancock
#7 Dad literally breaking trail through the spiderwebs


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Now this I liked.*

Some great photos there. I really like the Butter Fly with the wheel, your dad riding with his pipe, the card game and your headshot (I keep trying to get that shot of myself but I always end up looking like an old man  )

How many days did it take you?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Great post. 
The one of your dad with the pipe reminds me of my grandfathers and their pipes. Loved the shot of the webs on the helmet too - looks like a great tour - I'm jealous.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> How many days did it take you?


Thanks guys, I love the smell of my father's pipe. We took six days, started on Sunday the 31st and finished last Friday. We really lucked out on the weather, only one day did we see/hear T-storms and they passed just west of us.
MB1 I really like your new avatar pic!

(WOOHOOO, my first sticky! I am so proud! I want to thank the moderator, and the forum, and my agent and.......)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I don't know if I should tell you this...*

..for the last 50 years of it's working life the canal didn't actually end at the "0" mile marker.

Just before your canal barge photo and the Key Bridge the C&O canal crossed the Potomac River and went down to what is now Tide Lock Park in Old Town Alexandria (about another 8 miles by bike). The river was much wider and deeper at Alexandria and it was easier for the larger ships to load and unload as the Potomac near Georgetown became silted up.

It is now a bike nice ride down there on the Mount Vernon Trail-maybe next year.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> ..for the last 50 years of it's working life the canal didn't actually end at the "0" mile marker.


hmmm, I guess I should have bought the book. MarkS recommended one to me but it was a couple days before I was leaving so I didn't get it. We passes a few things along the way which made us curious, for example we passed at least two mine entrances which had been blocked off, one even had a sluice house, we were assuming gold but I cannot find info on them.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Those were probably the cement mills.*



zeytin said:


> hmmm, I guess I should have bought the book. MarkS recommended one to me but it was a couple days before I was leaving so I didn't get it. We passes a few things along the way which made us curious, for example we passed at least two mine entrances which had been blocked off, one even had a sluice house, we were assuming gold but I cannot find info on them.


Until the advent of "Portland" cement, fairly large (for the times) cement mills were set up next to a ready supply of limestone, wood (for firing large kilns) and transportation. The hilly part of Western Maryland had quite a few cement mills directly on the C&O Canal for easy and cheap transportation of cement to support all the new consruction going on in the Nations Capital.

The things that looked like sluice houses were probably part of the kilns as were the "mine entrances".

Most of the gold mining in Maryland happened away from the Potomac River and the C&O Canal except for a bit around Great Falls.

http://www.mgs.md.gov/esic/brochures/gold.html


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Until the advent of "Portland" cement, fairly large (for the times) cement mills were set up next to a ready supply of limestone, wood (for firing large kilns) and transportation. The hilly part of Western Maryland had quite a few cement mills directly on the C&O Canal for easy and cheap transportation of cement to support all the new consruction going on in the Nations Capital.
> 
> The things that looked like sluice houses were probably part of the kilns as were the "mine entrances".
> 
> ...


I saw the cement mills and kilns but the two things I am talking about were fairly recently used. The sluice house was a woodent shack with galvanized pipes sticking out of the sides and was built out into the canal (which was dry there). The other "mine" had a level "road" leading to it and a squared off entrance which made us think it may have even had a rail cart leading into it. We were able to enter the first one only to find it blocked about 15-20 feet in. The entrances to the second were bricked off. I assume there may have been additional entrances to both but I didn't take the time to look. I wish I had taken pictures of them, silly not to.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nice post.*

I bet that was a fun ride. I liked the images of your Dad with his pipe. It conjours images of cycle-touring as a refined activity. Reminded me of my Dad. I also love the aroma of good pipe tobacco, even if it's not the healthiest thing. Kinda like fresh ground coffee. I remember seeing something about that "Win a bike shop" contest on one of these boards a year or two ago. 

I hope you get to ride many more times with your father.

Bob


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Probably one of the best posts I've ever read here :]*

Now, this is probably one of the best posts I've ever read. I suppose it has a lot to do with the fact that I know you and that I think I really know how much this trek meant to you and your father but I dunno'. 

I was really stoked on the 'riding with pipe' pictures! I just think that's rad! Also, I noticed that every camp site picture seemed to be PERFECT. Man, you guys really did it up in style! 

I bet the whole thing was a blast, and I'm happy to hear that you both had a happy and safe journey. ..... man.... Beef Jerky... that's right up my alley! 

Excellent excellent excellent post!

 
Arby


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Indyfan said:


> I bet that was a fun ride. I liked the images of your Dad with his pipe. It conjours images of cycle-touring as a refined activity. Reminded me of my Dad. I also love the aroma of good pipe tobacco, even if it's not the healthiest thing. Kinda like fresh ground coffee. I remember seeing something about that "Win a bike shop" contest on one of these boards a year or two ago.
> 
> I hope you get to ride many more times with your father.
> 
> Bob


Thanks it was quite civilized actually thanks to the trailer, we were able to carry a lot. I carried a Coleman duel fuel stove and I had a French Press to make coffee each morning, We usually had hot cereal and sometimes bacon before setting out on the days ride. The morning after Hancock we hit a truck stop for a BIG breakfast. Lunch was as pictured and dinner was usually some sort of Lipton Pasta but I would add canned chicken to it. We also had stuffed grape leaves one night. In addition I packed tuna steaks and wild rice but I didn't end up getting that far through the food stores so I'll have to try those another time.

Hmmm, I think my family and friends are here looking at this....

Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 50 (4 members and 46 guests)


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Arby said:


> Now, this is probably one of the best posts I've ever read. I suppose it has a lot to do with the fact that I know you and that I think I really know how much this trek meant to you and your father but I dunno'.
> I was really stoked on the 'riding with pipe' pictures! I just think that's rad! Also, I noticed that every camp site picture seemed to be PERFECT. Man, you guys really did it up in style!
> I bet the whole thing was a blast, and I'm happy to hear that you both had a happy and safe journey. ..... man.... Beef Jerky... that's right up my alley!
> Excellent excellent excellent post!
> ...


Thanks Arby, 
It really was a fantastic trip, we both forgot to bring a book and we set up camp pretty early each day so there was plenty of time for talking and I heard a lot of family history.
The Beef Jerky was a last minute suggestion of my mother's and was great!
The park service does a great job of maintaining the campsites. Each had a water pump, picnic table, fire ring, and CLEAN porta-potty with tp! Some had good river access and we swam twice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Questions...*

How did the SS bike work out?

Did you ever use the aerobars?

What would you do different?

Want some company the next time you do the trip (I suspect you could easily get a half-dozen RBRers to go along (Me? I prefer to do the thing in a day)).


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> How did the SS bike work out? _*GREAT! The only time I had a problem was on the climb out of the river valley at the Charles Mill detour.*_
> 
> Did you ever use the aerobars?_* I used them on the paved WMRT and I put my hands on the forearm pads occasionally to stretch my back and reduce the effects of the carpal tunnel.Next time I think I'll have drop bars so I have additional hand positions. My dad wants mustache bars for the Raleigh*_
> 
> ...


_*A group trip would be fun, I'll let someone else tow the trailer though *_


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Very nice report*

Zeytin,

The pictures just ooze with the makings of a great bike trip and a real special time with your Dad. I loved seeing your Dad smoking the pipe and riding along. The spider web on the helmet was a real nice shot also.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

That was inspirational. I hope when my daughter is 29 her and I are able to do a trip like yours.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

What a great ride report ! Really like those shots of your father smoking the pipe on the bike, rays of sun lights on the trail/rider, butterfly/fingers/bike, headshot with trail behind. I have not done any bike/camping trip, I bet it must be real fun.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Traveling back in time on the C&O*

I found this picture and thought I would add it. This is my father, 3 of my brothers, and the little one in the front it me, many many moons ago. This was also taken on the C&O Canal so, as you can see, we have been building up to this trip for a long time


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Great Report*

Wow! Thanks for the terrific report.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*yay*

thanks

clapping


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

That was a really cool report. The pics of your dad riding with the pipe are a hoot.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for your report. Reminds me of the many trips that I made on the canal. I rode it over 20 times and saw things that I had never seen before on every trip. They had been there, but were missed. Love your avatar, reminds me of my departed love in doggie heaven. Different breed but cool.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

curlybike said:


> Thanks for your report. Reminds me of the many trips that I made on the canal. I rode it over 20 times and saw things that I had never seen before on every trip. They had been there, but were missed. Love your avatar, reminds me of my departed love in doggie heaven. Different breed but cool.


Thanks, I think I could probably ride that path 100 times and still see new things. There is just so much to see. Since the trip both my father and I have been inspired to research geological and historical information on the canal.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Thanks, I think I could probably ride that path 100 times and still see new things. There is just so much to see. Since the trip both my father and I have been inspired to research geological and historical information on the canal.


Nothing like picking up a new interest along the way, eh? Sounds like you and your dad have a terrific relationship. 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*outstanding report, zeytin.*

Kudos to you for getting your Dad out there. I've been encouraging my father for a while now, and I've even provided him with one of my old mountain bikes. He's a workaholic and as 60 approaches he's lamenting his inability to ski/hike/etc. like he used to... I'm telling him that taking a break and riding a bit is the answer. He doesn't smoke a pipe anymore, but that shot of your dad put a smile on my face.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

fastfullback said:


> Kudos to you for getting your Dad out there. I've been encouraging my father for a while now, and I've even provided him with one of my old mountain bikes. He's a workaholic and as 60 approaches he's lamenting his inability to ski/hike/etc. like he used to... I'm telling him that taking a break and riding a bit is the answer. He doesn't smoke a pipe anymore, but that shot of your dad put a smile on my face.


Funny thing is, it was his idea. It's something I have been wanting to do but I never thought of asking my Dad because summer time is usually sailing time. This year he decided it was time to do the ride and my mother suggested he ask me. Funny thing is one of the reasons I love riding a bike so much is thanks to my parents who love to ride too. My Dad laughs at my single speed and talks about riding his when he was a kid in Michigan cus that's what everyone rode. They used to seat surf and stuff...crazy kids.  
I love the shot of my Dad and the pipe too.
thanks


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

You need to get the book on the Canal by Tom or Thomas Hahn, incredible book. You should also try to find the downstream entrance to the Indigo Tunnel. It is between Little Orleans and the concrete mill. It is an old railroad tunnel that has cold air coming out like an icebox on the hottest days of the year. It is only a few yards off of the towpath but is up the berm and out of sight. Only takes a couple of minutes to climb up and find it. You have now been challenged and have a reason to return to the canal. Was Bill's back in operation at little Orleans? That place used to be a hoot to visit. The majority of the ceiling was covered with dollar bills that had notations on them. Then there was the fire 
Curly


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

curlybike said:


> You need to get the book on the Canal by Tom or Thomas Hahn, incredible book. You should also try to find the downstream entrance to the Indigo Tunnel. It is between Little Orleans and the concrete mill. It is an old railroad tunnel that has cold air coming out like an icebox on the hottest days of the year. It is only a few yards off of the towpath but is up the berm and out of sight. Only takes a couple of minutes to climb up and find it. You have now been challenged and have a reason to return to the canal. Was Bill's back in operation at little Orleans? That place used to be a hoot to visit. The majority of the ceiling was covered with dollar bills that had notations on them. Then there was the fire
> Curly


Thank you that sounds like a cool challenge (no pun intended). We didn't step off the path at New Orleans. We only stopped at the campground for a quick bite and a visit to Johnny. Sounds like we have something else to look for, we only made 2 pub stops and I have been thinking a more pub friendly tour is something to consider


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

zeytin said:


> Thank you that sounds like a cool challenge (no pun intended). We didn't step off the path at New Orleans. We only stopped at the campground for a quick bite and a visit to Johnny. Sounds like we have something else to look for, we only made 2 pub stops and I have been thinking a more pub friendly tour is something to consider


Send me an address at [email protected]. I will look around for some stuff to send to you about the canal. That was my twice a year challenge for a number of years. I will send you my standard address after I hear from you. I don't like putting it in a public forum. I even have some cue sheets made for the canal. I had one guy get lost. River on right was too complicated,
Curly


----------

